# ILF Limbs vs Riser length



## TradArcher (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm looking for someone to be able to tell me how one chooses limbs, ie short-medium-long, (ILF type) for different riser lengths. For example, I'm considering a Bernardini 25" riser and with my 30" draw looking for ~45lbs want to know where does one go to find out what limbs are best suited to me.

Any help would be appreciated.

tom


----------

